# Eucalyptus



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The Giggly Gun Tree ...  (or so they call it lol)

Alright I'm a sucker for the odd and strange plant seeds that they have put on sale. vract:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

56 views and no post ... 

Oh well ... the seeds did come up ... 

Pictures to come ... maybe ...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I did a google to try to find out what a 'Giggly Gun tree' was , then realised you probably meant gum tree, then I thought maybe you did mean gun and it's gunnii, bingo.... Found it 
Want to put a plot of these in for syrup... you can smell them a mile off, makes the whole place smell like spiced apples.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Many people down here have them in their yards. I believe there are many different varieties.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wellrounded said:


> I did a google to try to find out what a 'Giggly Gun tree' was , then realised you probably meant gum tree, then I thought maybe you did mean gun and it's gunnii, bingo.... Found it
> Want to put a plot of these in for syrup... you can smell them a mile off, makes the whole place smell like spiced apples.


Yes, it is the gunnii. I've been doing some research on them. (Cool plant)

The plant produces a sweet sap similar to maple syrup, and is being considered for cultivation for this product. When bottled and capped, the liquid ferments and resembles apple cider, hence cider gum. The sweet foliage is eagerly eaten by livestock. (wiki)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... two out of three ... now gone.  Something chopped them off at soil level. (grrrr)

The one left ... (looking good ~ Knock on wood )


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

I found what I think is called a Silver Dollar Eucalyptus at this awesome nursery in the middle of nowhere one day driving around. I can't wait to see if I can keep it alive over winter since we found it in the nursery. Good luck with your seedlings *Andi!


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am into most any plant, but like useful & beautiful much more.
It will grow in zone 7-11 or in a container.
Got to get one or 2 or 6.
Thanks again, Andi.


----------

